# Hello...



## bookbender (Feb 11, 2011)

new to writingforum, hope to enjoy its many uses and make writing friends.

I write like I breathe - involuntarily, if you will.  Not much on the novel (fiction), as I cannot seem to thread a coherent story for that long.  I write songs, poetry, journals, blog/thoughts/philosophy, fictional short stories, advertisements, humor...you get the point.  Never done much on the net, hardly ever written anything for financial gain or notoriety.

Would like to change that - will need constructive criticism/advice.  Would like to get to know fellow writers so that I may learn from you.  (I've read some things on this site and a couple of others that are really _good_).

Anyway, yapping.  Nice to be here.


----------



## Gumby (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi bookbender, welcome to the site.


----------



## CFFTB (Feb 11, 2011)

Welcome bookbender, & good luck.


----------



## Nickie (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi there, and welcome to the forums.



Nickie


----------



## bookbender (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for the welcomes.  This site is _neat_


----------



## wind's whisper (Feb 12, 2011)

hey bookbender! I like writing poems too, but I'm new at it, so not much criticism from me.  out of curiosity, where did you think of your name?


----------



## bookbender (Feb 12, 2011)

hello, wind's whisper.  Actually, 'book bending' is more of an idea that I've been writing about: some people know about revering a book and being careful with the spine, etc so as not to bend or damage it in any way, but I feel that book-bending (in a spiritual sense?) is more about opening up areas that cannot be 'seen' without expansion; finding more in deeper margins by allowing more of the message to be seen, experienced.


----------

